# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque

## mallki

Hola necesito una compañía seria con buen proceso de control de calidad, que pueda hacer el servicio de maquila para la Quinua y que la pueda envasar en sacos de 25lb u 50lbs y también en bolsas pequeñas de 14lbs. Si solo lo puede envasar en sacos estaría bien. 
También necesito una compañía que me pueda diseñar los empaques o bolsas pequeñas.
Gracias!Temas similares: Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo Busco envase y empaque para Snacks necesito empacadora de piña y paltas, para que me den servicio Busco maquila para vainitas en Huaral Curso: Herramientas de AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 para el Diseño de Canales de Riego

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola necesito una compañía que me pueda hacer el servicio de maquila para la Quinua y que la pueda embazar en bolsas pequeñas. También necesito una compañía que me pueda diseñar las bolsas o empaques.
> Gracias!

 Estimado/a mallki: 
Te cuento que soy Publicista de profesión y que te podría ayudar a diseñar tus etiquetas o bolsas para que tengas una imagen moderna que te ayude a vender en los anaqueles. Muchas de los diseños que ves acá en AgroFórum los hago yo, así que te dejo la página web y el facebook de mi empresa, para que veas que tengo amplia experiencia brindando este servicio al sector agroexportador el Perú -e incluso de Chile también-. 
Pronto vas a ver que voy ofrecer este servicio a todos los usuarios de AgroFórum, pero la verdad es que aún tenemos que terminar unos banners animados y pulir algunas cosas que faltan en nuestra página web, para ofrecer los servicios de mi empresa a través de esta comunidad. Por suerte, tenemos trabajo que nos mantienen ocupados, pero hace tiempo que quiero terminar las cosas pendientes para dar a conocer mi empresa de publicidad masivamente a través de AgroFórum.  www.prisma.net.pe  https://www.facebook.com/prismacomunicacioneimagen 
Suerte y saludos 
PD: Voy a mover tu tema al foro de "Servicios", porque es el más indicado para lo que solicitas. Si buscas envases o embalajes, publica tus temas en este foro...

----------


## carlus000

Buenos días, nuestra empresa da servicio de maquila para granos de quinua desde el limpiado pasando por los procesos de despedrado, perlado o escarificado, lavado secado y seleccionado (por tamaño y color) si tambien pasado por un detector de metales y ademas damos el servicio de envasado en presentaciones pequeñas que van desde 250 gr, 340 gr(12 oz), 454 gr(16 oz), 500gr, 750 gr, 908 gr (2lb), 1kg, 4.54 kg (10 lb) y 5 kg y mas presentaciones, cual quier duda comunicarte conmigo para direccionarte con las personas encargadas. 
misnumeros y correos.
959634665
*0054665 carlus000@hotmail.com cmejia@copemurperu.com

----------


## woyek

Buenas noches,  somos una empresa quebrinda el servicio de maquila  de quinua contamos con  los procesos de despedrado, perlado o escarificado, lavado  secado, detector de metales , seleccionado por tamaño y te lo podemos envasar en sacos al peso que tu requieras.
Mario 
958794209
134*5411

----------


## Guimo Tacca

Mario buenos dias
donde esta ubicada tu planta
así mismo cual es el precio por el servicio.
att. 
Guimo Tacca 
990931426
#750213

----------


## alvaro carbajal

necesitamos maquila de kion fresco puesto en cajas de 13.6 kg, comunicarse al correo acarbajal@agroindustriasalencco.com

----------

